# Equestrian pet Peeves



## wdblevin (Aug 30, 2013)

People riding with no helmet... Take it from somebody who suffered a serious concussion and was wearing a helmet (thank goodness!).


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Why do you care, bunny? What someone does or doesn't do with their horses is no concern of yours, as long as the animals are cared for properly. 

You wanna know my peeve? People who think only THEIR way of horse ownership is the right one, and complain when everyone else doesn't think the sun rises and sets on their opinions.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Mine would be people with horses who criticize other people with horses for having different values or desires or practices.


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

Speed Racer said:


> Why do you care, bunny? What someone does or doesn't do with their horses is no concern of yours, as long as the animals are cared for properly.
> 
> You wanna know my peeve? People who think only THEIR way of horse ownership is the right one, and complain when everyone else doesn't think the sun rises and sets on their opinions.


This is mine too speedracer. Nothing about the care and training of a horse is written in stone. There are different ways to do things and what may work for you will not work for me. 
Judging someone for having a different view simply makes no sense. Shalom


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Horse owners who think that no one can learn how to care for and ride horses without paying a zillion dollars for training, boarding and/or leasing. Or people that think they can't learn from someone who doesn't have fancy letters after his/her name.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

A pet peeve is a little annoying thing that bugs you right? Equestrianwise? People that cut you off in the showring without doing a shoulder check, just like on the road while you are driving!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Another one -- group trail riding and someone passes at a canter or gallop. And, in that line of thought, having to apologize for someone in my group that did just that. Maybe that doesn't qualify as a pet peeve but something that ticks me right off instead.


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer (Apr 25, 2012)

Upside down or backwards splint boots. And poor arena etiquette. I understand if your horse is misbehaving, but for petes sake, eyes up!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chickenoverlord (Apr 30, 2013)

People who buy their kids horses when the kids can barely climb on, much less adaquatly control the animal, and then refuse to pay for lessons.


----------



## BarrelRacingLvr (Feb 26, 2012)

Incorrectly wrapped polos....almost drives me to the loony bin each time I see it lol. 

People who have nothing good to say about people who are doing better than they are (well sorta falls with ALL people not just equestrians). But it drives me CRAZY. 

People who try and shove their beliefs on you...and if you don't agree they think your the worst person in the world. For example they hate shoeing...but you shoe your horses.


----------



## Shoebox (Apr 18, 2012)

Speed Racer said:


> Why do you care, bunny? What someone does or doesn't do with their horses is no concern of yours, as long as the animals are cared for properly.
> 
> You wanna know my peeve? People who think only THEIR way of horse ownership is the right one, and complain when everyone else doesn't think the sun rises and sets on their opinions.


By that logic, why do ANY of us care about ANYTHING in this thread? What they do is of no concern to us. People who think "their way of horse ownership is the right one" shouldn't bother you, why do you care? It's of no concern to you.

Sheesh, she didn't say she lectures people that don't wear helmets and shoves helmet wearing down their throat. This is a thread about horse pet peeves. It was a comment on something she doesn't like seeing. It was appropriate with the thread. I don't like seeing helmetless riders either, so what? Doesn't mean I ever say anything about it. I just don't like seeing it.


----------



## Maple (Jan 10, 2012)

Mine would have to be people who can't handle their boots, or horses' hooves getting dirty. I've seen people throw tantrums when the fields are mucking in the winter - the don't feel their horse's legs should be wet. I often wonder if they actually know what country we live in...

My other one is horse owners who can not come to terms with the fact that horses have a pecking order in the field. I've known some to go out of their way and make complaints when a rug has been ripped from a bite, or when they see another horse kick at theirs.


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

Mine is also arena etiquette. I hate when I'm doing circles in the middle of the arena and someone not paying attention walks into my path.


----------



## amberly (Dec 16, 2012)

Like someone else said - people who have horses or are doing horse 4-h only so they cna brag aobut it and act like they know everything about riding and horses to you - when this is their first time riding and your fourth year riding AND working with horses.

Another - NO DERR that your horse is misbehaving or not listening because you didn't do any groundwork with him! You just got him out and saddle and got up on him, or with the girl that is doing horse 4-h and what I said above - she came late to get her horse ready for a show and just put the bridle on and started showing - so no derr that your horse wasn't listening because you did absolutely ZERO groundwork, and went straight to showoing. The funny thing is also that she didn't work with her horse at all during the duration of fair... Get a clue!


----------



## Ottbabe (Aug 26, 2013)

People who get horses and don't have the space, money, or time to have them. Like the people down the road from me, they have 3 horses on 1 acre. At first it was a HALF AN ACRE. Then they fenced off part of the freaking corn field. 3 full sized quarter horses on 1 acre. Drives me crazy, but it's not like I can do anything about it. And not to mention, the shed they have is more hazardous then any good! Boards hanging down with nails sticking out. (sounds ideal, huh?)


----------



## EdmontonHorseGal (Jun 2, 2013)

one of my peeves is when people buy a horse, board it out, and never come to see it! at my barn we have a number of horses that simply sit in pasture all the time. they are perfectly sound, trained, and practically beg for my attention when i walk past them.


----------



## Yooper (Oct 12, 2013)

People who keep horses alone, 24/7. Horses are herd animals, and really should not be kept by themselves. 

Actually, a lot of people like to think they can keep herd animals alone. I got so many inquiries about selling goat kids to a home where they'd be the only animal other than the family dog. Sorry, not going to happen! They can buy from someone who doesn't care, but my babies will not be solo goats.


----------



## Chickenoverlord (Apr 30, 2013)

I can understand keeping a horse alone, as long as it had plenty of turnout, daily attention and a goat or something, but I hate it when people jus ignore their horse.


----------



## kassierae (Jan 1, 2010)

amberly said:


> Like someone else said - people who have horses or are doing horse 4-h only so they cna brag aobut it and act like they know everything about riding and horses to you - when this is their first time riding and your fourth year riding AND working with horses.
> 
> Another - NO DERR that your horse is misbehaving or not listening because you didn't do any groundwork with him! You just got him out and saddle and got up on him, or with the girl that is doing horse 4-h and what I said above - she came late to get her horse ready for a show and just put the bridle on and started showing - so no derr that your horse wasn't listening because you did absolutely ZERO groundwork, and went straight to showoing. The funny thing is also that she didn't work with her horse at all during the duration of fair... Get a clue!


I don't do any real "groundwork". I lunge the youngsters for a few weeks before starting them to get them used to tack, and before the first few rides to get the sillies out. If I have a horse that is particularly excitable or hasn't been ridden in a while, they get lunged for a few minutes. That's pretty much the extent of my groundwork. My horses have a natural respect for me. When I ride, I get my horse out, groom, tack up, and RIDE. When I show, I get to the showgrounds, groom, tack up, and RIDE. Unless it's a youngster, then they get to just hang out and walk around.

Also to the poster who said about 3 horses on 1 acre...we have 16(11 minis) on about 2 acres. They are happy and healthy. If you manage property correctly and provide them with what they need, they will thrive on small acreage. I do agree with "barns" that are falling apart. Drives me batty!

I'd have to say my biggest pet peeve is when people who are ignorant about their horses care. People I know have several horses, feed them all off of one roundbale at a time, and grain them out of one feed trough. Of course the lowest horse gets pushed out, and ends up skinny. They pick weight up in the summer, but in the winter they are THIN. And no matter what you say to them, they think their way is just fine.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Speed Racer said:


> You wanna know my peeve? People who think only THEIR way of horse ownership is the right one, and complain when everyone else doesn't think the sun rises and sets on their opinions.





:clap:........


----------



## kiltsrhott (Mar 11, 2012)

I think I mostly don't like people who generalize too much. I get a lot of flack, on the internet and at shows for owning a draft cross...

I am often told that my horse must be expensive to take care of because she is big. When I try to tell some people that she is not expensive, I often get argued with. Seriously guys... My horse eats 2 cups of a vitamin supplement and 50lbs of hay per day if she's not on pasture. She gets a $35 hoof trim every 6 weeks. She's the cheapest horse in the barn. Believe me, I know! No need to argue! This is not to say that all drafts and draft crosses are as easy keepers as mine is. It's just proof that stereotypes are not always true!

I also get a lot of people trying to tell me that I shouldn't have bought a draft cross if I intend to jump, because a horse that weighs more than 1400lbs will surely suffer a serious breakdown if jumped. This is when I ask them to tell me about all those grand prix warmbloods that are 15 hands and 1100lbs.


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

My pet peeve is sellers who say the horse loads perfectly and then they obviously don't and you have to spend hours of your weekend training your horse to load again. Guess what I've been doing this weekend?

My other pet peeve is people who aren't willing to put in the time. To me horses require a twice a day time commitment. Sometimes you don't need to go that often, sometimes you pay other people to do it for you which is fine, but when it comes down to it as an owner you have to be willing to do that. If a stable isn't feeding enough the responsibility is on the owner to get there and feed their horse, if they are injured the owner needs to make time to go out daily and treat it if they can't organise for someone else to help. And if people decide to keep their horse in a small area 24/7 then they need to go out there everyday to give them the work they need. 

I've known so many people who are "too busy" to come and unrug their horse on hot mornings, or "too busy" to feed their horse everyday, and of course not willing to pay someone else to do it. In my mind, if you're "too busy" to feed then you're "too busy" to own a horse. 

Just my opinion, shared only when asked and not in judgement


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

I had a unique situation for awhile-was married to a farrier-often went w/him-saw a great variation of ways horses were kept-some in beautiful "showplace" barns, others practically in a junk yard-common thread-all were well-loved & well taken care of. Sometimes the pay was from "tip money"- Mostly dollar bills & sometimes we had to leave a bill & wait for the accountant to send a check. No matter when it comes- Money is always good & I loved visiting w/the owners when I could-we had great clients! ( About a hundred) So, yes there are may different ways of keeping horses happy & healthy. Most of these horses were on their owner's property.


----------



## Horselover503 (Oct 26, 2013)

Mine are people who claim they know everything about horses and then it turns out that I know more than them!:evil:


----------



## IRaceBarrels (Jan 21, 2012)

People that buy horses without a solid foundation of how to work with them. 

People that can't put on splint boots.


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

IRaceBarrels said:


> People that can't put on splint boots.


LOL yes.


----------



## Chickenoverlord (Apr 30, 2013)

I will admit.... I do not know how to put on splint boots, but I have not needed them yet, and I will get my trainer to show me.


----------



## BarrelRacingLvr (Feb 26, 2012)

I forgot one....

Disrespectful horses. Can't stand to be around them or work with them...especially when I can't get after them for it! GAH! I am small so like my horses responsive and respectful...not running over the top of me.


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

Chickenoverlord said:


> I will admit.... I do not know how to put on splint boots, but I have not needed them yet, and I will get my trainer to show me.


I have been riding for 46 years and have never ever put splint boots on a horse. Or owned a helmet and never will. What someone else can do or chooses not to do IMO is none of my business. Shalom


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

Chickenoverlord said:


> I will admit.... I do not know how to put on splint boots, but I have not needed them yet, and I will get my trainer to show me.


That's fine! To me it's not one of those things that is bad, it's just I'll see them on upside down at an even of some kind and then that is all I see. Every time I see that horse I can only see the splint boots. When I instructed at Pony Club camp I swear I fixed soooo many splint boots. It's like a weird OCD thing of mine. 

The first time I put splint boots on I put them upside and back to front  Someone laughed at me and quickly corrected me. It's not a bad thing, just one of those tiny little "peeves" that niggle at me every time I see them!


----------



## Chickenoverlord (Apr 30, 2013)

I would not dream of using something on my horse that I did not know how to use, lol I always thought you could mess up the tendons if you apply them improperly, so I'm kinda Leary xD.


----------



## hemms (Apr 18, 2012)

Those who have no desire to seek out their horses' best health AND have nothing but criticism for those that do. 

Rude trail manners. 

Ineffective, scared people hiding in NH, especially those that cannot accept that sometimes you have to step up and present a hard line. Dangerous!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ButtInTheDirt (Jan 16, 2011)

My friend's dad came up to me once and asked me, "are any of your horses broke to ride?" We have eight horses, and not only do our families know each other super well and both have horses, he later asked - drunk off his rocker - if I would go get one for him to ride. (All of our horses are broke to ride and/or drive, barring our weanling of course,) As an added bonus, all of our horses were pastured several miles away at the time and I hand walk them to that pasture, but he still wanted me to get them.

He also insists on having horses, although refused to feed them because he was, "saving the hay for winter." I know what other people do is not my business, but when your horses are emaciated and neglected, all of a sudden it becomes more than a difference in handling techniques. It would be one thing to be feeding poor hay and graining because that is all you have, but to refuse to feed your horses is an ultimate peeve. Perhaps more of an issue of moral standards I guess.


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

Minor pet peeve in the grand scheme of things....
People who have no clue how to measure a horse's height!
Most of the time when someone states the height of their horse, I think, "Yeh, right." It's sort of like "and the fish I caught was this........ big."


----------



## SamBadger (Aug 7, 2011)

Mine is when people look down on you when you don't have the 'best' ie. most expensive equipment. I'm in a college course with 100+ equine girls and a lot of them are just snobs, sorry but we can't all afford custom made, italian leather £600 yard boots that will just get mucked up anyway. Ok, rant over


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

My pet peeve is riders who hold the reins with two fingers....especially 3 feet apart. 
Of course, unless I get asked, I do not say anything. I have a live and let live policy, what YOU do is YOUR business!

Nancy


----------



## cebee (Apr 4, 2010)

Mine is people who keep their stallion intact... I see ads on Craiglist for 10 year old, unregistered stallions.. never ridden ( but always just the nicest horses, of course!) ANd now the owner is trying to get rid of a horse that no one is going to want. 
Or people who keep their sweet little colt intact and advertise them for breeding... poor conformation and all! One gal I know of is doing exactly that .. NO experience with stallions, or breeding.. not sure if she is just figuring tossing her clueless yearling in with a mare and hope nature takes its course!?
If you dont have a great stallion, with great bloodlines, and experience handling them... just geld them! It is the kindest thing...


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

Mine is people who just expect their horses to behave perfectly without really putting any effort in their training and then let their temper go loose on the poor horses when they don't understand what's expected from them.


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

IRaceBarrels said:


> People that can't put on splint boots.


You'll be really PO'd with me, then, 'cause I don't even know what a splint boot is 

For myself, I wouldn't say I have anything that's a pet peeve (execpt maybe my riding partner's tendency to go straight up steep hills instead of finding a way around), but there a vast gulf of incomprehension about show people. I mean, why spend large amounts of money, and no little time, to win (or fail to win) ribbons?


----------



## ForeverSunRider (Jun 27, 2013)

Mine is people who buy horses because "they're a good deal" and think that all horses are the same.

It just grinds my gears. There're people by me like this. They up and bought four horses without any research. One horse they bought is barn shy, only been saddled once, never been ridden, and they bought it for their 7 year old grand daughter. 

One had cancer and died on them within two weeks of them buying it.

A third needs a highly experienced rider.

And the fourth is just disrespectful and needs a firm hand. Which they don't have.

Just irks me to no end.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Riders not watching where they are riding and not respecting anyone in the ring, or their space.


----------



## 5Bijou5 (Mar 16, 2013)

kiltsrhott said:


> I think I mostly don't like people who generalize too much. I get a lot of flack, on the internet and at shows for owning a draft cross...
> 
> I am often told that my horse must be expensive to take care of because she is big. When I try to tell some people that she is not expensive, I often get argued with. Seriously guys... My horse eats 2 cups of a vitamin supplement and 50lbs of hay per day if she's not on pasture. She gets a $35 hoof trim every 6 weeks. She's the cheapest horse in the barn. Believe me, I know! No need to argue! This is not to say that all drafts and draft crosses are as easy keepers as mine is. It's just proof that stereotypes are not always true!
> 
> I also get a lot of people trying to tell me that I shouldn't have bought a draft cross if I intend to jump, because a horse that weighs more than 1400lbs will surely suffer a serious breakdown if jumped. This is when I ask them to tell me about all those grand prix warmbloods that are 15 hands and 1100lbs.




I hate breed stereotypes. I also have a draft cross, and people ask me if I can even ride him. I get a lot of funny looks and a lot of comments about what he is and isn't suited for. XP


----------



## myhorse123453 (Oct 28, 2013)

Mine is when people don't spend a lot of time with there horse or a horse your riding or leasing. I understand if you don't have a lot of time but when people have so much time and they don't even care about the horse but just the ride it makes me so angry.


----------



## 40232 (Jan 10, 2013)

Ottbabe said:


> People who get horses and don't have the space, money, or time to have them. Like the people down the road from me, they have 3 horses on 1 acre. At first it was a HALF AN ACRE. Then they fenced off part of the freaking corn field. 3 full sized quarter horses on 1 acre. Drives me crazy, but it's not like I can do anything about it. And not to mention, the shed they have is more hazardous then any good! Boards hanging down with nails sticking out. (sounds ideal, huh?)


We currently have 4 horses on around 2 1/2 acres (my guess) and our horses are just fine. Hay makes up for the lack of grazing at the end of summer, plus the occasional grazings in the yard


----------



## 40232 (Jan 10, 2013)

My pet peeve is taking training shortcuts. Oh she's not listening in that bit? Have this twisted wire. Oh her headset isn't perfect? Put on this martingale and draw reins. 


Oh and working a young horse on a circle.. A just now 2 yr old long lining? I just keep my trap closed on that one and predict how hard that horse will be in the mouth, and his joints.. Ughh


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Hm..

People who don't have a clue, ask for advice then pointedly ignore it.
People who do the above and continue to ignore said advice despite repeatedly failing and getting hurt.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Captain Evil (Apr 18, 2012)

I have a pile of pet peeves... I'm such a witch!

1. People who feed my horse without asking.

2. People who get get offended When I say they can't ride my horse.

3. People who see my wooley mammoth Percheron out on a snowy day and tell me I'm cruel for not blanketing him.


----------



## frlsgirl (Aug 6, 2013)

Stuck up women at some English barns who think they are better then the rest of us (working class) because they married a rich guy who bought them a fancy push-button dressage horse.


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

frlsgirl said:


> Stuck up women at some English barns who think they are better then the rest of us (working class) because they married a rich guy who bought them a fancy push-button dressage horse.


People like that (not necessarily just in the horse world) who don't realize their lifestyle is built on credit, and that "working class" person just might be able to buy & sell them twice over


----------



## Incitatus32 (Jan 5, 2013)

I have a few but: 

1. people who discredit anything that deviates from their own preferences/think they're better than everyone else
2. people who buy a horse with no knowledge and decide not to learn
3. people who abandon their horses (or any animals)
4. people who don't make their horse mind because: "Oh poor, poor flopsy is outside ALL the time" please.... it's a horse.


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

BarrelRacingLvr said:


> I forgot one....
> 
> Disrespectful horses. Can't stand to be around them or work with them...especially when I can't get after them for it! GAH! I am small so like my horses responsive and respectful...not running over the top of me.



This is a big one for me....I'm actually moving from the barn I was at because of it kinda...I've told the horses mom I've been having trouble with her countless times and she wont do anything about it (Co-op self care so we take turns feeding each day and handle eachothers horses). Well yesterday the horse decided to take a bite out of my brand new saddle while I was wrapping my horses legs... Andddd her mom just laughed about it when I texted her! Terribly mannered horse. Its my fault because I don't shoo her horse away every 30 seconds like she tells me to do. I cant get anything done when her horses is walking on top of me basically while trying to groom mine.


----------



## Chickenoverlord (Apr 30, 2013)

If a horse took a bite out of my saddle, I would have punched the ever living crap out of it, I don't care if it was the popes horse!


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

Haha, you have no idea how tempted I was. The **** mare is always trying to lick my dressage saddle or steal my pads off it. I sit it on the fence for like a minute while tacking up and shes all over it. I'm surprised that one isn't bit up yet  She ripped the fabric on my new aussie saddles polley  I think I'll be able to kinda fix it though, at least I got a ride in it and know I'm not returning it before it happened.

Once I actually took it upon myself to lunge her in the field when she wouldn't stop trying to run me over. After that one time she did listen to me a bit better at least...but her mom found out and was ****ed...I understand why but when someone tells you multiple times they're having trouble handling your horse and they HAVE to handle your horse sometimes you really should do something.


----------



## 40232 (Jan 10, 2013)

evilamc said:


> Haha, you have no idea how tempted I was. The **** mare is always trying to lick my dressage saddle or steal my pads off it. I sit it on the fence for like a minute while tacking up and shes all over it. I'm surprised that one isn't bit up yet  She ripped the fabric on my new aussie saddles polley  I think I'll be able to kinda fix it though, at least I got a ride in it and know I'm not returning it before it happened.
> 
> Once I actually took it upon myself to lunge her in the field when she wouldn't stop trying to run me over. After that one time she did listen to me a bit better at least...but her mom found out and was ****ed...I understand why but when someone tells you multiple times they're having trouble handling your horse and they HAVE to handle your horse sometimes you really should do something.


I would charge her for the repairs. If a horse dared laying it's teeth on my brand new saddle, it would be running for it's life away from crazed, saddle protective me.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

About people not controlling their horses: in a group ride, one mare doesn't like mine: mine is well-behaved, no kicking, no flat ears and the mare that doesn't like mine is not controlled and I have to watch out for _that_ horses feet and teeth. Resulting in me having to ride away from everyone else even though her horse is the problem. 

Guess that's another reason why I just prefer to ride alone.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

pet peeve threads. they are my pet peeve.


----------



## Chickenoverlord (Apr 30, 2013)

tinyliny said:


> pet peeve threads. they are my pet peeve.


Better for us to vent about what we hate harmlessly on the Internet than bottle it up and eventually explode across the barn and behead someone with a hoof pick :wink: :lol:


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Chickenoverlord said:


> Better for us to vent about what we hate harmlessly on the Internet than bottle it up and eventually explode across the barn and behead someone with a hoof pick :wink: :lol:


But, I'd love to see that! (as long as I'm not the one being beheaded by a hoofpick)


----------



## Roux (Aug 23, 2013)

I will share one that I know I will probably get some flack for. 

Something that really gets on my nerves is when someone asks a question about their horse and then they get 15 replies, "You need lessons," "Get a trainer," "Get an experienced horse person to help you," blah blah.

Well you know if that that was an option don't you think they would all ready be doing that!!! Also what is wrong with self taught? There is a lot of people who never take a lesson a day in their life and are excellent horse people. Do they go through some trail an error, sure, but in the end it is teaching you just as much when you get it wrong and then right. Lessons are really expensive and its unrealistic to expect that everyone has the resources to afford them or for those of us who live rurally that there is even a place to take lessons. And if you don't do lessons and are self taught that is just fine it doesn't make you a bad horse owner. As for people who do take lessons that is great too! I think both the trainer route and the do it your self route should be respected. I just don't think the answer to every question is "Get a Trainer."


----------



## Chickenoverlord (Apr 30, 2013)

Lol, at that point I think everyone within sprinting distance would die xD. Or god forbid I had my rasp, I would be going ninja style with a rasp sword.


----------



## Shoebox (Apr 18, 2012)

Roux said:


> I will share one that I know I will probably get some flack for.
> 
> Something that really gets on my nerves is when someone asks a question about their horse and then they get 15 replies, "You need lessons," "Get a trainer," "Get an experienced horse person to help you," blah blah.
> 
> Well you know if that that was an option don't you think they would all ready be doing that!!! Also what is wrong with self taught? There is a lot of people who never take a lesson a day in their life and are excellent horse people. Do they go through some trail an error, sure, but in the end it is teaching you just as much when you get it wrong and then right. Lessons are really expensive and its unrealistic to expect that everyone has the resources to afford them or for those of us who live rurally that there is even a place to take lessons. And if you don't do lessons and are self taught that is just fine it doesn't make you a bad horse owner. As for people who do take lessons that is great too! I think both the trainer route and the do it your self route should be respected. I just don't think the answer to every question is "Get a Trainer."


I agree and disagree. There are some situations I read about on here that, whether it's an option or not I think the poster needs beyond internet help. And if they're in that situation and help isn't an option they should reconsider their current situation.

That being said, I am self taught. Horse Forum is invaluable to me. I get amazing answers to most all of my questions, it's my go to when I need help. My horses get all the care they need but I can't shell out extra for lessons, as much as I want to. there has been a single time I knew I was in over my head and I did pay get someone out to help me - and an hour later made a world of difference, and I haven't needed her back since. so all in all I do think people are too quick to jump on the 'get a trainer' bandwagon (no doubt they'd already thought of that before posting the thread) but sometimes the situation really is dangerous and I would not feel comfortable advising them online when what they need is hands on help. Self teaching is great but one needs to recognize when it becomes too much like I did, and not everybody does.


----------



## Almond Joy (Dec 4, 2011)

I'm a bit OCD about tack and grooming so I have a lot of pet peeves...
-Leaving the straps and girth loop on the saddle pad flapping around while you ride.
-Not tucking away the excess stirrup leather.
-Not using the keepers on your bridle. 
-People who don't take the time to groom their horses before riding.
-When people don't hang the leadropes on the gate and let the horses trample them into the mud.


----------



## bkylem (Sep 21, 2013)

My only pet peeve is hearing about the hassles of owning and providing for a horse.

I wish i had their problems.

I wish I had their horse.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Chickenoverlord said:


> Lol, at that point I think everyone within sprinting distance would die xD. Or god forbid I had my rasp, I would be going ninja style with a rasp sword.


YIKES!! 

Death by rasp.....what a horrible way to die! Unless, of course, you only shaved away the unwanted pounds......


Better wash that hoofpick before decapitating someone. You wouldn't want that poo to give them an infection.

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## GamingGrrl (Jan 16, 2013)

When people don't wear hairnets at shows.

When people don't clean their water buckets or tubs and they're all disgusting. This especially bothers me at boarding facilities.

People who let their horse touch noses with yours.

People who chit chat and walk abreast in a group in the warmup ring so they block everyone.

People who never clean their tack.

Show bows. 

When people don't care about saddle fit.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cielo Notturno (Sep 12, 2013)

People who let their children feed crap food to unknown horses

People who act all "holier than thou" because they follow Parelli or some other "natural" school. Nope sorry, I've nothing against the method and if it works for you, keep using it, but "natural" is a silly word that means nothing other than "I will call my method natural so you will buy it".


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Oh, Cielo Notturno reminded me.... I hate it when horse ad's say "parelli (CA, whatever..) trained" . If Parelli did not train the horse, he is not Parelli trained to me.


----------



## Captain Evil (Apr 18, 2012)

bkylem said:


> My only pet peeve is hearing about the hassles of owning and providing for a horse.
> 
> I wish i had their problems.
> 
> I wish I had their horse.


My offer of poop still stands...


----------



## Captain Evil (Apr 18, 2012)

Chickenoverlord said:


> Better for us to vent about what we hate harmlessly on the Internet than bottle it up and eventually explode across the barn and behead someone with a hoof pick :wink: :lol:



Beheading is quite dramatic. I usually just gouge out an eye with mine.


----------



## RedAce (Sep 6, 2013)

DancingArabian said:


> Hm..
> 
> People who don't have a clue, ask for advice then pointedly ignore it.
> People who do the above and continue to ignore said advice despite repeatedly failing and getting hurt.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


^This
I have a friend who just bought an overpriced Belgian draft, with a missing tooth, and is not saddle broke. And she knows next to nothing about horses. 
I know that I'm inexperienced, which is why when I get advice, I take it into consideration, and if it is good advice, I'll use it!


----------



## Oliveren15 (Apr 28, 2013)

One of mine is those who like to tell me that I'm wasting my horse by riding him Western, even though he is a typical "English" breed. He's my horse, and it isn't hurting him, so it's my choice what style I ride


----------



## Jalter (Oct 5, 2012)

My horse is 16.5 hands high!

No. It. Is. Not.


----------



## aussiemum (Apr 11, 2013)

alteredchances said:


> My horse is 16.5 hands high!
> 
> No. It. Is. Not.


 
I always wonder when I see these, whether people really are clueless, or if they mean 16 1/2 hands, as I guess everywhere else a ".5" would be a half. Not that anyone that knows what they're on about would put 16.5 for horses, but maybe this is what people mean? I dont know. But one thing for sure, I immediately avoid any for sale/lease that have a ".5" as I figure they dont know what they're talking about!


----------

